# Rsync-speilet ikke synkronisert?

## kybber

Det later til at det norske rsync-speilet ikke er synkronisert. Jeg har ikke hatt noen pakker å oppdatere på forholdsvis lenge, og da jeg i dag leste i GWN at XFree 4.3.0-r2 skulle være lagt inn som stabil ante jeg ulver på myra. Fjernet linja med 

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync1.gentoo.linux.no rsync://rsync.gentoo.linux.no"
```

 fra min /etc/make.conf, kjørte emerge sync og vips var det haugevis med pakker som ventet på å få bli oppdatert! 

Kan noen bekrefte at det norske rsync-speilet ikke fungerer?

----------

## zeb

Jag har precis samma problem, jag använde den norska spegeln eftersom den var så snabb, men den verkar inte vara uppdaterad.

(jeg taler ikke norsk  :Smile:  )

----------

## ()

Kan bekrefte det med XFree i alle fall, men det var ikke nødvendigvis så negativt :\ Går tilbake til -r1 nå siden en del tastekombinasjoner ser ut til å totalt ignoreres (f.eks apostrof).

----------

## trippeh

Heisann sveisann.

Ser ikke helt hvordan dette kan ha hatt seg, har ikke "fikset noe", og alt ser ut til å være oppdatert, inkludert xfree. Har også sjekket mot hovedrsync og siste GLSA'er (selv om det begynner å bli noen dager siden den siste..)

----------

## kybber

 *() wrote:*   

> Går tilbake til -r1 nå siden en del tastekombinasjoner ser ut til å totalt ignoreres (f.eks apostrof).

 

Ah, så det er kanskje grunnen til at tilde ikke funker på desktopen lengre. Har ikke hatt tid til å feilsøke, men det burde vel kunne fikses med endring av ei keymap-fil et sted? Har uansett gått tilbake til 4.2.1 på laptopen siden nvtv herpa bildet på TV'n med 4.3.0. 

 *trippeh wrote:*   

> Ser ikke helt hvordan dette kan ha hatt seg, har ikke "fikset noe", og alt ser ut til å være oppdatert, inkludert xfree. Har også sjekket mot hovedrsync og siste GLSA'er (selv om det begynner å bli noen dager siden den siste..)

 

Det ser ut til at serveren ihvertfall har blitt synkronisert i løpet av det siste døgnet eller så. rsync-servere skal vel oppdateres hver hele halvtime? Mulig den var nede i påska eller no'.

----------

## trippeh

 *kybber wrote:*   

> rsync-servere skal vel oppdateres hver hele halvtime?

 

Jepp.

 *kybber wrote:*   

> Mulig den var nede i påska eller no'.

 

Nope.

----------

## kybber

Prøvde å rsynce et annet system (omlag en uke gammelt) mot den norske serveren, og det var ingen pakker å oppdatere etter emerge -u world. Fjernet deretter sync-linja i /etc/make.conf og kjørte emerge sync igjen. Da var det igjen massevis av pakker tilgjengelig, deriblant xfree 4.3. Med andre ord: Jeg tok feil i sted da jeg antok at rsync-serveren funket igjen, basert på at en rsync mot den ikke medførte endringer av allerede oppdatert rsync (trolig pga. datostempling e.l. - har ikke satt meg så grundig inn i hvordan rsync egentlig fungerer). 

trippeh: Sier du altså at den norske serveren fungerer fint for deg? Det er i så fall veldig rart at den diskriminerer meg og andre. SKjønner ikke no'. Trodde vel egentlig det var jodal som administrerer den, men du svarer så kategorisk: Er det kanskje du som gjør det?

----------

## trippeh

 *kybber wrote:*   

> trippeh: Sier du altså at den norske serveren fungerer fint for deg? Det er i så fall veldig rart at den diskriminerer meg og andre. SKjønner ikke no'.

 

Me neither.

Tok en liten emerge -u -p for xfree og snort (som begge er nylig oppdatert i portage-treet) på en maskin jeg just syncet mot rsync.gentoo.linux.no/rsync1.no.gentoo.org:

[ebuild    U ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r2 [4.2.1]

[ebuild  N   ] net-analyzer/snort-2.0.0

har dette i make.conf:

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.no.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

(denne maskinen kjører 1.2 x86 profilen)

 *kybber wrote:*   

> Trodde vel egentlig det var jodal som administrerer den, men du svarer så kategorisk: Er det kanskje du som gjør det?

 

jodal bare skriver om den  :Smile: 

det er jeg og en til som administrerer den.

----------

## kybber

Argh! Der var feilen! Jeg hadde følgende i make.conf:

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync1.gentoo.linux.no rsync://rsync.gentoo.linux.no"
```

Men da jeg prøvde din innstilling som inkluderer "gentoo-portage":

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync1.no.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

så funka det med en gang. Jeg får ingen feilmelding med den feilaktige innstillingen, men utskriften ser annerledes ut:

```
>>> starting rsync with rsync://rsync1.gentoo.linux.no rsync://rsync.gentoo.linux.no...

Welcome to rsync1.no.gentoo.org!

This server is located in Oslo, Norway.

Bandwidth is sponsored by Userfriendly AS <http://www.userfriendly.no/>.

For info on Gentoo Linux, see <http://www.gentoo.org/>.

For information in Norwegian, see <http://www.gentoo.no/>.

DISCLAIMER: The owner of this server are not liable for any use,

storage or transmission of any files stored on this archive.

gentoo-x86-portage      Gentoo Linux Portage tree

gentoo-portage  Gentoo Linux Portage tree

>>> Updating Portage cache... /

```

Så triller og går slashen i et minutt eller så, etterfulgt av "done!". Det ser med andre ord ut som om alt fungerer, bortsett fra at endringene ikke blir skrevet ut til skjerm. 

Ble nok lurt her...   :Embarassed: 

Mange takk for hjelpa!

----------

## trippeh

hehe..

Jeg burde vel egentlig ha sett feilen lengre opp i thread'en jeg også  :Smile: 

----------

## Jeff Cane

Hei!

Som ex-RedHat bruker har jeg brukt uninett.no-ftp-speilet mye for apt-get i RedHat. Ser at det også ligger en Gentoo-portage katalog der. Noen som vet om det er mulig å benytte denne i make.conf?   :Smile: 

----------

## kybber

 *Jeff Cane wrote:*   

> Hei!
> 
> Som ex-RedHat bruker har jeg brukt uninett.no-ftp-speilet mye for apt-get i RedHat. Ser at det også ligger en Gentoo-portage katalog der. Noen som vet om det er mulig å benytte denne i make.conf?  

 

Skal visst være mulig det: http://www.gentoo.no/mirrors/

----------

